# Photo Challenge May '11 - "Energy"



## Chris of Arabia (May 2, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

Thanks to those who took part in the April '11 challenge, the   poll  will be up shortly.

For this month, I have decided to set the challenge topic as *"Energy"*.  Can I also suggest the following guidelines   be followed:


*There ust be all sorts of ways of representing energy, whether it's the sort that comes out of of the power socket, or the vaiety expended by kids during their every waking hour. How would you go about photographing it?
*
Shoot specifically for the Photo Challenge - don't go raiding  the  archives, that is not a challenge!
The Challenge is about making you think and helping you improve the       way you take pictures and the end results you get, so make an   effort,     get out there, try something different, but most of all,   have fun!
Good luck 
  The prize for the winner of the vote, as always, will be a $25.00   Amazon     voucher courtesy of the TPF owners.

For all those who wish to participate       in this challenge please take a moment to read through the    following:  

 The   deadline  for  submissions is 31 May 2011
 The image can be no larger then *150KB**
 *Include your forum username* when submitting
 The attached photo must be in the form of a *.jpg*
 Please *keep your photo anonymous* (no distinguishing       watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
 Submit *no more than one photo*
 If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo            (please ensure that the attached photo is renamed as the chosen     title)
 The *form must also be included* when submitting the photo
Despite what the FAQs indicate, confirmation       emails will not be issued.
 The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or       remove any photo solely at their discretion
 The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to decide the       winner of the photo challenge
 All submitted photos will be posted, along with a poll, in a new       thread within the first week of the following month
 Once created, *the voting poll will last for 14 days* before       it closes automatically
 
>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste *this form*     into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<

*ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

** Photo Title (optional):*

*Is the attached photo 150KB or less? Y/N*

*Is the attached photo a jpeg? Y/N*

*Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*

>>>>>>>>>> End of form     <<<<<<<<<<

*Please submit only one photo per challenge.*

*Please enter your email subject as "May '11 Photo Challenge       Submission"*

* Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it       to have otherwise the title will not be used.
..................................................       .................................................. ...

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com       and remember to enter the subject as indicated.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it            into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made   when        photos   are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos   are     excluded.    If the   form is not included in the submission   email the     photo will    not be   included in the challenge gallery   and voting     process. 

There is more important information regarding rules and procedures            located in the FAQ section. We highly recommend that you take the    time         to read these FAQs.

Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!

**150KB* will be taken as            the size on disk and not the actual file size. Also some  email           programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as opposed to  1KB=1024Bytes.   When    these      programs calculate attachment size  they will often   read    larger than     they  actually are. To be safe  we recommend a   target    size of about   140KB   so  that once sent  it does not go over   *150KB*.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 3, 2011)

OK folks, entries are closed now, but as I'm away from my normal location, it will be another day or two before I get to being able to sort out the entries and putting the poll up. Don't be too surprised if some get the inevitable "Your photo is too BIG!" email over the next day or two.


----------



## Maroon503 (Jun 3, 2011)

cool.. like it


----------



## tomhawkins (Jun 16, 2011)

very cool, i want to be a part of it.


----------

